# Minn Kota noise



## blackshear (Feb 16, 2019)

I dropped my like new Minn Kota on the concrete driveway while working on the boat wiring today. Now it’s making a terrible noise like something is out of alignment or maybe broken inside. Any idea what I may have broken and is it something could be repaired without much trouble? I’m guessing the brushes are knocked out of alignment or maybe one of the magnets has been knocked loose.


----------



## DarrellS (Feb 17, 2019)

Be sure and get it checked out so you don't destroy expensive parts when using it . Electric motors have the magnets glued to the motor's case and when dropped or they receive a severe shock a piece of the magnet will chip off and then damage the armature when ran with the loose piece floating around in there . Hopefully you have only damaged a bearing . Also make sure the shaft didn't get bent .


----------



## onthewater102 (Feb 17, 2019)

^^^


----------



## blackshear (Feb 18, 2019)

After watching several YouTube videos I finally got brave enough to take the motor apart. Once inside the motor I found a broken magnet. I cleaned it all up and put it back together after I removed the broken pieces of the magnet. Even though it appeared to run ok after putting it back together it was making an odd sound due to what I believe were unbalanced magnets. I went ahead and ordered a new housing with magnets and seal kit from Minn Kota today to be sure I didn’t do more damage. This was my first time opening up the insides of a trolling motor and it wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be. It was definitely an Expensive lesson but hopefully I will get all back together and running by this weekend. The shaft is straight and appears to be fine.

Thanks


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2019)

Keep us informed after you fix it. Take some pics too before and after if you don't mind.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## blackshear (Feb 19, 2019)

Jim said:


> Keep us informed after you fix it. Take some pics too before and after if you don't mind.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim



I will keep everyone informed and try to upload some pictures.


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks man! I appreciate it!


----------



## blackshear (Feb 23, 2019)

The parts came in Friday for my Minn Kota Edge 65 and I was able to get it put back together in no time. On my first attempt to reassemble the motor I installed the magnets in the wrong position which made my motor ran backwards. It was easy enough to fix by removing the two long screws and rotating the magnet housing 180 degrees. There is a mark on the magnets for proper alignment that I wasn’t aware of when I first assemble it. I was able to work in a little fishing this Saturday and my motor performed perfectly, so I guess my repair job was a success.


----------



## Jim (Mar 2, 2019)

Awesome, Thanks for the pics. This was cool.


----------



## blackshear (May 9, 2019)

I've been using my rebuilt trolling motor now for over 2 months without any issues. It has been rammed into a couple of stumps, that had me worried for a while but so far no issues. At this point I'm claiming success with this project.


----------

